# $66 Million on Hospital



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here is more of your fake COV19.

"Chicago Spent $66 Million on Hospital
That Treated 38 Coronavirus Patients"

"Chicago mayor Lori Lightfoot's (D.) decision to renovate a local convention center into a makeshift coronavirus hospital cost taxpayers nearly $66 million-though only 38 patients received treatment at the facility, the Chicago Sun-Times reported on Friday. The Metropolitan Pier and Exposition Authority, the agency Lightfoot tasked with overseeing the project, overlooked a bid from a construction company that offered to waive fees or donate them to coronavirus pandemic relief organizations. Instead, officials gave the bid to Walsh Construction, a politically connected contractor, which billed the city $65.9 million to renovate the McCormick Place convention center. "

This is going on all over the country. How much of this went in the Mayor's pocket? Who else got a paid day? Yall are being played.

https://www.lucianne.com/2020/08/15...at_treated_38_coronavirus_patients_41142.html


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Our resident NAZI county judge Lina Hidalgo ordered the Reliant center be renovated to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars for the supposed millions of incoming China bug patients. After spending all that taxpayer money the facility saw not one patient, zip, zero, zilch. This bitch is like fingernails across a chalkboard.

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...-to-close-17M-medical-shelter-at-15224560.php


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

We all getting played and having to pay in all kinds of ways. At my work, we just got an email that said insurance is going up by a larger percentage than usual for this year. They also kindly took away half of their "wellness" benefit (basically a discount if you don't smoke, get a yearly physical, etc). My thought is this is how they are paying for all the "free" virus testing that they have been touting. They sent email after email out saying that employees could get tested for free, but be sure and bring your insurance card, because insurance would cover it with no co-pay or outlay of money........ This whole thing is a scam.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

People are getting rich off the people who are getting poor due to COVID19


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Corps of Engineers did temp Virus hospitals all over the country to "test" the Trump Administration - they were demanded by the DNC mayors & governors to trip up the FED assist program <<<< HUGE FAILURE >>>> then the DNC refused to use them and give Trump a dealed ace from that screwed up DNC pack of cards ....

NYC not only got a monster sized hospital in the their convention center - they got the hospital ship sent overnite in an emergency response >>> NONE WAS EVER USED - NEITHER ONE - intended program was to isolate the non-Virus accident type cases to the USS Mercy - ambulances were directed to drive pass the ship & wave on their way to a NYC regular hospital ....

same thing was directed thru out the country by the DNC - the VIRUS - SCREW TRUMP AT ALL COST !!!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cuomo from NY didn't use the centers set up in his state either, instead he put infected people into nursing homes with the most vulnerable people, the elderly.

Cuomo essentially killed thousands of seniors. He's in the process of covering his tracks and weaseling out of this crime.

He also had connections to nursing home owners who got $$$$ from the state to house the Covid patients. Further he granted immunity to nursing home owners from any liability resulting in taking in the patients, even if they were negligent in proper isolation/care.

That SOB should be hanging from a tree.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Our resident NAZI county judge Lina Hidalgo ordered the Reliant center be renovated to the tune of millions upon millions of dollars for the supposed millions of incoming China bug patients. After spending all that taxpayer money the facility saw not one patient, zip, zero, zilch. This bitch is like fingernails across a chalkboard.
> 
> https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...-to-close-17M-medical-shelter-at-15224560.php


Since when does a judge have the authority to order something renovated for any reason?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Since when does a judge have the authority to order something renovated for any reason?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 Where you been last 20 years back in the woods ? They order building of new schools , roads anything some wants to make some money off the tax payer on.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Cuomo from NY didn't use the centers set up in his state either, instead he put infected people into nursing homes with the most vulnerable people, the elderly.
> 
> Cuomo essentially killed thousands of seniors. He's in the process of covering his tracks and weaseling out of this crime.
> 
> ...


what really pizzed me off about the NYC DET BY DENTON >>> Cuomo & DeBlasio refused to use the temp hospitals - but then the docs & nurses were stripped out and sent to the regular NYC hospitals - the hospital staff need a rest and was overworked - WTF ??????


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> what really pizzed me off about the NYC DET BY DENTON >>> Cuomo & DeBlasio refused to use the temp hospitals - but then the docs & nurses were stripped out and sent to the regular NYC hospitals - the hospital staff need a rest and was overworked - WTF ??????


Warned you about language.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2020/08/werent-even-aware-months-sick-cuomo-just-lied-country-covid-pandemic-dnc-speech-video/

"Governor Andrew Cuomo from New York State has the worst coronavirus numbers in the world. The mortality rate in New York is significantly higher than any country in the world today!

As reported earlier according to the Worldometer:
** New York State has 1,692 deaths per one million residents.
** No country comes close to New York state in number of deaths per million residents!
The closest country is Peru that has 796 deaths per million residents!"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Since when does a judge have the authority to order something renovated for any reason?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here in Texas the county judge wields a great deal of power. Sorta like a mayor, particularly here in Harris County. She can raise taxes and along with the commissioners court controls the purse strings. She is also in charge of emergency management so we see her during every flood and hurricane. Harris county is one of the largest in the country with one of the largest tax base in the country. I just read last week she wants to raise our property taxes by 8% but state law is limiting her to 3%. She is a 30 year old wet behind the ears raging liberal democrat who is mexican so you can well imagine what she wants to spend our damn money on.

She is the perfect example of where the Great State of Texas, and this country as well, is heading. Be afraid, be very afraid.

https://www.county.org/About-Texas-Counties/About-Texas-County-Officials/​Texas-County-Judge

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Hidalgo


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Here in Texas the county judge wields a great deal of power. Sorta like a mayor, particularly here in Harris County. She can raise taxes and along with the commissioners court controls the purse strings. She is also in charge of emergency management so we see her during every flood and hurricane. Harris county is one of the largest in the country with one of the largest tax base in the country. I just read last week she wants to raise our property taxes by 8% but state law is limiting her to 3%. She is a 30 year old wet behind the ears raging liberal democrat who is mexican so you can well imagine what she wants to spend our damn money on.
> 
> She is the perfect example of where the Great State of Texas, and this country as well, is heading. Be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some people voted themselves powers when no one was looking. Just don't seem right.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Sounds like some people voted themselves powers when no one was looking. Just don't seem right.


Well you guys are just seeing the tip of the iceberg. I'm in NJ and holy hell it's a sh!t show. They are taking over. Ignorant entitled young people, millions of non citizens that have more rights than natural born American citizens. Property taxes that are out of control. I pay $9,500 in taxes per year on a 1500 sq ft home with property 60X195. Our governor said if you don't like high taxes NJ is not the state for you. Country is going to hell in an hand basket. East coast is the mecca of the communist take over. This election is the turning point of America. I don't think Trump is the best this country has to offer as a president but the alternative if much worse. I am very concerned for the future of our country. November will be the turning point for us. Freedom or tyranny?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Triumph said:


> Well you guys are just seeing the tip of the iceberg. I'm in NJ and holy hell it's a sh!t show. They are taking over. Ignorant entitled young people, millions of non citizens that have more rights than natural born American citizens. Property taxes that are out of control. I pay $9,500 in taxes per year on a 1500 sq ft home with property 60X195. Our governor said if you don't like high taxes NJ is not the state for you. Country is going to hell in an hand basket. East coast is the mecca of the communist take over. This election is the turning point of America. I don't think Trump is the best this country has to offer as a president but the alternative if much worse. I am very concerned for the future of our country. November will be the turning point for us. Freedom or tyranny?


You're preaching to the choir. I live in Commiefornia so I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> You're preaching to the choir. I live in Commiefornia so I know what you're talking about.


CA, NJ and NY are the center of what is going wrong with America. Unfortunately the only ones that will listen are the choir. It's unfortunate but doomed is where I fear we're headed. Hoping the ruling in CA on high capacity mags sticks. Small bit of hope I can cling to.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

You can add Freattle, WA to that list! I know there are better politics in the eastern part of WA, but the leftist liberals seem to run the state - and for sure the western part. The sheeple here just keep voting for the leftist scum, tax increases, and all things un-American. Oh well...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------

